# HISAKI KATO and other Bellator 139 news



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

So right now i'm watching this card, and felt then then need to post this. Man this guy looked awesome! Shame he didn't get into a MMA earlier, but Japan may just have a new MIDDLEWEIGHT weight champion.

That superman punch was a thing of beauty


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

So what's up with Japan and their lack of champions? When you hear the words martial arts you basically think Japan, you would think with their long history of fighting they would be able to make a couple of contenders. Not even Japan, but Asia in general. Is it that impossible to take a beast out of Thailand, teach it some jitz and let it kill everyone?


----------

